# u guys are no doubt the best rom/ forum site ever!



## salv (Oct 26, 2002)

u guys are no doubt the best rom/ forum site ever! ure right on track with all the new roms out but plz do me a favor and try to find gta:3 and poke ruby or sapphire 4 me asap! u guys are doing amazing! keep up the good work!


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

im not sure about the gta3 but pokemon ruby and sapphire arent even out in japan yet, so tht just gives u an idea of how long it would come out for the us


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

we just put up the roms that come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so as soon as they're out we will put them here


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

ok keep up the good work


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

cool but the demos are out arent they, good work this site rocks


----------



## D2_ (Oct 28, 2002)

demo's are free though, not unless some1 from the development team or something slips a beta out to the net


----------

